# B14's in Japan



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So, 
I'm still in the middle of this, but I felt I may as well keep you updated as I go through...yahoo.co.jp, and search for 'sunny B14'. 
I'm doing this because I want to see what the Japan Spec Sunnys look like. So far I've found out this: 
They have foldable mirrors, the grill is different on some models (chrome on hood above the grill), and they don't have a long antenna, just a short one above the A pillar on the roof. 
Of course the biggest differences are the tails and the front bumper. I'm going to see if any of these places put their 'junk' on boats which come stateside. 
Here are some personal sunny/lucino pages (this part is for the general forum, however it started as a cosmetics search): 

http://member.nifty.ne.jp/ts-express/homepage/b14.htm 
http://www1.nara-i.net/~inao/sunny/carslink.html 
http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/ringl.html 
http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/link.html 
These ^^ have links to others. 
http://www.interq.or.jp/tokyo/simosato/link8.htm 
http://www1.fctv.ne.jp/~hatada/lucino 
http://isweb18.infoseek.co.jp/motor/n-1/Car/mycar.htm 
Take a close look at that last one, its an N14. Basically a 2 door sentra hatch. I love it!! 
Hmmm...I'm confused as to the difference between the N14,15, and the P10, and B14. The N14 is the pulsar. But the Pulsar GTI-R is a 2 door G20 hatch, which is a P10. However the N14 in that photo is a 2 door Sentra hatch? What gives? 
See: 
http://www2.plala.or.jp/pulsar/pulucinos/member.html 
http://home.catv.ne.jp/rr/pul15-cj/sing.jpg 
Thats a Nissanfinity G20sentrapulsar. 

Seth 

P.S. Considering all the anime I watch, its a damn shame that I can't read a damn thing on any of those sites. I do know how to write B14 in japanese, just I don't know how to say it. 

P.P.S. The N15 has to be my all time favorite Nissan product. This is gorgeous: 








ok, ok, I wouldn't have those rims, and the wind blockers on the windows...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

For fun:










I didn't think they rallied these FF's, and they sure as heck aren't doing the old do-riff-toh. 

Seth


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

are the japanese pulsras built on the same chassis as the sunnys the way that 200sxs were the same chassis as sentras?


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

The everlasting Nissan platform saga...



sethwas said:


> *Take a close look at that last one, its an N14. Basically a 2 door sentra hatch. I love it!!
> *


Seth, too much Sunny-exposure is bad for the eyes. If you look at the top left of this last page it says it is a JN-15 Pulser VZ-R.
Key letters here: N-15.


> *
> Hmmm...I'm confused as to the difference between the N14,15, and the P10, and B14.
> *


AS are several others, don't worry.


> *
> The N14 is the pulsar.
> *


YEs it is. It is also Sunny depending on the market it is sold.


> *
> But the Pulsar GTI-R is a 2 door G20 hatch, which is a P10.
> *


No it is not. It is a N14, or more accurately RNN14.


> *
> However the N14 in that photo is a 2 door Sentra hatch? What gives?
> *


N15 if you refer to that "last one".


> *
> Thats a Nissanfinity G20sentrapulsar.
> *


No such thing! P10-P11 chassis was marketed only as G20 in the US and as Primera in the rest of the world.

Brief Recap:
P10-P11-P12: Primeras all over the world, G20 in the States
N12-N13-N14: Sunny/Pulsar depending on country, Sentra in the States
N15-N16: Sunny/Pulsar/Almera depending on country, Sentra in the States
The N platfrom is almost identical to the B platform if you add 1 to the number after the N.
N14=B13
N15=B14
N16=B15.

And of course there are a ton of other names that accompany Bxx/Nxx outside the US: Lucino, Tsuru, etc.

Chris
(whose favorite platform is the HN14 - 1992 Sunny 2.0GTi)


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Love those EVO-looking ones!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hpro,
Thanks alot. I think I may print that out.

Seth


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Great links Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Here's another one:

http://www.geocities.co.jp/MotorCity-Pit/6303/main1.html

Seth


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*japan sunny's*

i just found out today about this sunny platform in japan, okay they look very very cool, just a few questions though, 1.8ss, is that the se-r here, also has anybody entered a JDM class in shows with our cars, if not, i am very, very interested, only if i can read japanese, thanks for the great idea...........


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*1.8ss*

It's a sr18de, not sr20de like the B14 SE-R here. As for the looks, some of the lucinos have amber corners like the clear corners they sell here, and I don't know but those look badass


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8ss*



barnoun said:


> *As for the looks, some of the lucinos have amber corners like the clear corners they sell here, and I don't know but those look badass *


They look like the Vison corners that the Civics get. I kind of like them......


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: 1.8ss*



1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> They look like the Vison corners that the Civics get. I kind of like them...... *


Yeah, that's what I was reminded of too. Wonder if someone's gonna sell them here some day, I hope so.


----------

